# hello fmb



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

hello my names jamie and i live in scotland, i started breeding mice mainly as feeders for my fussy royal but over time iv grown attached to quite a few of them and now have many pet mice... heres a few of them...


















a buck called check


















another buck named goldie and my dog (there best friends)









cute youngster









rather strange looking buck iv always liked!









pile of mice


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello nice to meet you


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I LOVE that marked agouti with the fabulous marking pattern; is that variegate? Very nice looking pile of meeces; so much variety!

Hello and welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to FMB
:welcomeany

You have some very pretty mice there


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Hope to see you around it!
Love all your mice by the way! Very cute


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome! Sweet mice!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks all 



moustress said:


> I LOVE that marked agouti with the fabulous marking pattern; is that variegate? Very nice looking pile of meeces; so much variety!


tbh iv no idea what he is heres some more pics of him tho


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hi, no wonder you're attached, they're gorgeous


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

minibears said:


> hi, no wonder you're attached, they're gorgeous


thank you very much!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I love Check - he almost looks like he's beein divided into 4 by his markings! Whereabouts in Scotland are you? I'm Lanarkshire.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello fellow scottish mouse breeder


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

Kallan said:


> I love Check - he almost looks like he's beein divided into 4 by his markings! Whereabouts in Scotland are you? I'm Lanarkshire.


yeh he reminds me of a chess board... i live in glasgow (near the city centre) where bouts in lanarkshire are you?


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

webzdebs said:


> hello fellow scottish mouse breeder


hiya!!

does anyone know about shows or meets in scotland? seems to be quite a few breeders... but wheres our shows?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't have any as far as I'm aware  I'm in Carluke, in and out of Glasgow a lot!


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Don't have any as far as I'm aware  I'm in Carluke, in and out of Glasgow a lot!


hmm maybe we will need to start one for scotland owners/breeders then!  carluke is quite far from glasgow but lot of nice countryside out there no?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Only half an hour  Lots of nice countryside yeah  I love driving around for work!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

firestarter said:


> webzdebs said:
> 
> 
> > hello fellow scottish mouse breeder
> ...


I wish we could have some shows up here, maybe in the future the NMC will see there are more and more breeders up here and do a couple of shows up here.


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

webzdebs said:


> I wish we could have some shows up here, maybe in the future the NMC will see there are more and more breeders up here and do a couple of shows up here.


if they dont whats to stop us having our own show/meet? we would just need to find a nice central location, with a venue thats cheap and animal friendly... then once we know how much venue is we could find all who are interested n work out how much it would cost!... we should start a thread!


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello jamie we share the name . I am in a similar predicament as I got my mice to start a feeder colony and now ... here I am , no pick yet though . Love your 1st pic and the variegated agouti is a real beauty . 
I'm messing with the idea of creating a club in Seattle or Washington state to bring the fancy here there seems to be an interest in the mice but no shows or clubs here . 
Good luck take up the torch and start a club/show circuit!

Oh yeah and welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah we should definitely look into it, contact all the scottish breeders and maybe even some breeders who are just a bit acroos the border see if they'd be interested in coming to the shows.

As for venues theres the Glasgow Rodeo held every year at the Vet school we could look into or we could see about combining with the scottish rat club to have the mouse shows there too and that way it would dramatically decrease the costings of venues etc


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hope your enjoying wee Hugo and the girls! Was near tears having to rehome him! Just didn't have the space! He was the first wee mouse I dedicated weeks to keeping alive but so glad he's found a nice home!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

